# Lüfterlose Netzteile?



## Tim1974 (3. Dezember 2016)

*Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Hallo,

bei der Suche nach lüfterlosen Netzteilen bin ich auf das *Seasonic Platinum Series Fanless 400 *gestoßen. Es ist immerhin etwas günstiger als das kleinste *bequiet! Dark Power Pro *und eben lüfterlos.
Kann man dann davon ausgehen, daß so ein Netzteil völlig geräuschlos arbeitet?
Neigen die lüfterlosen Netzteile zum überhitzen, oder laufen die genau stabil und jahrelang wie ein leises mit Lüfter?

Als Hardware käme ja wenn dann nur mein i3-2100 mit maximal 65 Watt, Mainboard, Speicher, 2 optische Laufwerke und eine SSD rein, Grafik läuft auch über den Prozessor (iGPU).
Allerdings würde das Netzteil oben sitzen, also die Wärme abbekommen, die die beiden 80mm Lüfter eventuell nicht raus schaffen, wobei das eher unwahrscheinlich ist.

Ist zwar noch eine theoretische Überlegung, aber mein aktuelles Netzteil ist ein *bequiet! Pure Power L8 400 Watt*, was mir wie es aussieht etwas zu laut ist, außerdem hab ich es bald 3 Jahre, also nicht abwegig schonmal einen Plan B auszuarbeiten. 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Ich würde eher zum E10 400 Watt greifen: be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

50€ günstiger als das Seasonic, kein Problem mit der Kühlung und nahezu lautlos


----------



## sinchilla (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*



> Allerdings würde das Netzteil oben sitzen, also die Wärme abbekommen, die die beiden 80mm Lüfter eventuell nicht raus schaffen, wobei das eher unwahrscheinlich ist.


 dir is schon klar das die beiden 80er mehr lärm machen als nen lüfter vom netzteil? ich würde ein semipassives netzteil empfehlen. zumal du nicht geschrieben hast welchen cpu-lüfter du verwendest. bei mir läuft mein pc im semipassiv modus, bis 50grad(cpu) is alles mucksmäuschenstill, also surfen filme schauen und genügsame spiele. bei aaa-titeln bzw 50grad drehen die lüfter( alle, also auch gehäuse) langsam aber nicht störend auf.

Netzteile mit Kühlung: semi-passiv Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*



sinchilla schrieb:


> dir is schon klar das die beiden 80er mehr lärm machen als nen lüfter vom netzteil? ich würde ein semipassives netzteil empfehlen. zumal du nicht geschrieben hast welchen cpu-lüfter du verwendest.



Die Gehäuselüfter laufen mit je rund 1250-1300 U/min und angeblich ca. 7,8 dB(A).
Die sollten also unhörbar sein, aber bevor ich ein neues Netzteil kaufe, werd ich sie nochmal probeweise abziehen und einen Geräuschtest unternehmen.

Der CPU-Kühler ist seit einigen Tagen ein Noctua NH-L12 mit nur dem 120mm-Lüfter am PWM-Anschluss, der läuft im Niedriglastbetrieb mit rund 450 U/min und ging bei 100% Last bisher nicht über ca. 650 U/min.

Ein semi-passives Netzteil ist aber eine gute Idee, die sind nicht so teuer wie das komplett lüfterlose und können sich im Fall von zu viel Wärme vielleicht besser schützen mit dem Lüfter.
Nur welche Hersteller außer Silverstone stellen solche her?
Bei dem Silverstone gefällt mir nicht, daß es die so weit ich das richtig sah nur mit 80mm-Lüfter gibt.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann man dann davon ausgehen, daß so ein Netzteil völlig geräuschlos arbeitet?



Nope.
Warum nicht, fragst du jetzt.
Elektronikgeräusche. Spulenfiepen und sowas. Ausgelöst durch Resonanzfrequenzen.
Mal mehr, mal weniger. Liegt häufig an der benutzen Hardware.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein semi-passives Netzteil ist aber eine gute Idee, die sind nicht so teuer wie das komplett lüfterlose und können sich im Fall von zu viel Wärme vielleicht besser schützen mit dem Lüfter.
> Nur welche Hersteller außer Silverstone stellen solche her?
> Bei dem Silverstone gefällt mir nicht, daß es die so weit ich das richtig sah nur mit 80mm-Lüfter gibt.



Kannst du dir auch schenken.
Kauf dir ein gescheites Netzteil mit einem guten Lüfter und dann hast du keine Probleme.
So ein E10 ist unhörbar.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Ich bin eigentlich ja auch ein Fan von den bequiet-Netzteilen geworden, aber wirklich unter 10dB(A) im Niedriglastbetrieb kommen anscheinend nur die Dark Power Pro mit 550-750 Watt, die sind aber nicht wirklich günstig und ich kaufe im Falle des 550 Watt sozusagen ca. 450 Watt mehr Leistung als ich benötige. 

Was mir auch nicht gefällt, soweit ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, hatten alle Netzteile, die ich bisher nutzte ein Metallgehäuse, also lag Metall auf Metall (der Gehäusestreben), da wäre eine Silikonunterlage und auch sowas an der Rückwand zur Entkoppelung vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, Vibrationen sofern sie denn auftreten zu minimieren.
Oder haben das die neueren und besseren bequiet-Netzteile?


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Silikondämpfer haben die Netzteile.
Du brauchst nur 100 Watt?
Nimm das L9 mit 300 Watt und gut.


----------



## keks4 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Wenn du mehr Ruhe im Kasten willst würde dir ein neues Case mit 120/140mm Lüftern mehr bringen als ein Passives Netzteil.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Ja, das Gehäuse ist gewissermaßen "veraltet" mit den nur 80mm-Lüftern und ohne USB3.0-Ports, aber es ist enorm stabil und sieht ganz nett aus, auch nach 12 Jahren noch, darum hab ich mich davon noch nicht getrennt.
Wo bekommt man heute noch solche Materialstärken? Das sind bei meinem Casetek CS-C1080 bestimmt mindestens 1mm Stahl, da kann ich mir das Fitnesscenter sparen, wenn ich den öfter vom Boden auf den Tisch wuchten muß!


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Dann weg mit dem alten Kasten.
Kauf dir ein Case mit durchweg 140mm Lüftern. Da braust du dann welche rein, die max 500rpm drehen und dann ist das leise.


----------



## sinchilla (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

von kuchen backen zu arschbacken 3mm alu! stabil! und schöner als alle frauen dieser welt zusammen p.s. 10,2 kgPhanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX schwarz mit Sichtfenster, Tempered Glass Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Ist ja fast geschenkt.


----------



## WaldemarE (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Dafür reichlich Platz, gute Verarbeitung und es sieht richtig gut aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Ja, heute gibt es viele tolle Gehäuse, aber deswegen nun für einen bald 5,5 Jahre alten PC nochmal fast 200 Euro für ein Gehäuse ausgeben und dazu noch alles umbauen?  
Das lohnt irgendwie nicht mehr, und mein Problem mit dem Netzteilgeräusch löst das auch nicht, das müßte dann vermutlich auch noch neu sein, dann kann ich es auch in das vorhandene Case einbauen und lebe eben mit den 80mm-Lüftern, notfalls kann ich die ja noch weiter drosseln, bin aber ziemlich sicher, daß die kein wahrnehmbares Geräusch bei ~1250 U/min machen.

Andererseits, weiß jemand wie schnell der 120mm Lüfter im bequiet Pure Power L8 400 Watt bei weniger etwa 65 Watt Auslastung läuft?
Ich vermute mal, mehr als 1000 U/min werden das auch nicht sein, also ob er das leise Restgeräusch macht ist auch noch nicht erwiesen.


----------



## sinchilla (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*



> Pure Power L8 400 Watt


 da liegt auch ein kostenloser faustkeil bei



> b*e quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 400W * Lüfter: 120mm, 15.4dB(A)


be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Ich vermute mal, mehr als 1000 U/min werden das auch nicht sein, also ob er das leise Restgeräusch macht ist auch noch nicht erwiesen.



dann stoppe den lüfter doch ganz professionell manuell, z.b. mit einem PLASTIKstift, nicht über stunden sondern nur kurz! dann weisst du es


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, heute gibt es viele tolle Gehäuse, aber deswegen nun für einen bald 5,5 Jahre alten PC nochmal fast 200 Euro für ein Gehäuse ausgeben und dazu noch alles umbauen?



Das Case kannst du ja für den nächsten Rechner weiter nutzen.


----------



## Venom89 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> bin aber ziemlich sicher, daß die kein wahrnehmbares Geräusch bei ~1250 U/min machen.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ein 80mm Lüfter bei der Drehzahl ordentlich Radau macht. Case, Netzteil, Lüfter neu sonst wird es nie leise 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## woodhaed (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Hallo   

Wenn du dein System unhörbar machen willst lohnt das seasonic auf jeden Fall.  Allerdings musst du dazu  noch eins zwei Sachen beachten. Dazu mal ein Link. 

"http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-grafikkarten/293936-lautlosen-pc-selbst-bauen-core-i7-4770-k-luefterlos-kuehlen-leserbrief-der-woche-post5652066.html"


Dort habe ich ein solches System mal vorgestellt  (rennt immer noch wie am ersten Tag) 

LG der Holzkopp

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3-TE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Interessant, 65 Watt TDP hat mein i3 ja auch.
Allerdings erhebe ich nicht den Anspruch, daß der PC lüfterlos sein muß, er muß nur eben mit verbauten Lüftern so leise sein, daß er bei den Umgebungsgeräuschen, auch in einem ruhigen Raum nicht heraus zu hören ist und erstrecht keine unangenehmen Frequenzen erzeugt.
Davon bin ich gar nicht mehr weit entfernt, mit dem Noctua NH-L12 ist die CPU unter Volllast gut 12°C kühler als mit dem intel-boxed-Kühler und das bei etwa der halben Lüfterdrehzahl, da sehe ich keinen Bedarf mehr für weitere Maßnahmen. Eigentlich kann das verbliebene Geräusch nur vom Netzteil oder den beiden Gehäuselüftern kommen, da werd ich mich mal ran machen und das die Tage austesten.

Kann ich eigentlich den Rechner auch testweise mal mit abgeschalteten Gehäuselüftern und abgeschaltetem CPU-Fan laufen lassen, ich meine schafft der NH-L12 auch ohne Lüfter den i3-2100 soweit zu kühlen, daß er nicht throttelt oder notabschaltet?


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Klemm die Case Lüfter einfach mal ab und dann horchst du.


----------



## woodhaed (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Ola



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich den Rechner auch testweise mal mit abgeschalteten Gehäuselüftern und abgeschaltetem CPU-Fan laufen lassen, ich meine schafft der NH-L12 auch ohne Lüfter den i3-2100 soweit zu kühlen, daß er nicht throttelt oder notabschaltet?



Ja sollte drin sein. Dein i3 sollte ca ein Drittel weniger verbrauchen ergo auch weniger Hitze verursachen. Und dein noctua ist doch schon sehr wuchtig und kann ne menge Wärme zwischenspeichern. Da brauchst du nur noch nen minimalen Luftstrom. Versuche mal dazu noch die CPU und iGPU Spannung etwas runter zu drehen.

Und deine 80er brauchen mindestens 2cm Platz am Einlass und möglichst große Löcher am Ausgang , dann sind sie auch ruhig, da dann die Lüfterblätter nicht "flattern". (rauschen durch bewegte Luft wird bleiben). 

Ich denke optimal wäre bei dir ein leises aktives Netzteil zu kaufen, den 80er am heck auszubauen und den 80er vorne zu drosseln auf 7V. Dann kannst möglicherweise den cpu Kühler passiv betreiben (bei meinem Thermalright ifx-14 und i5-4690k macht das auch nur ca.  10°C aus unter Vollast) 

LG der Holzkopp 



Gesendet von meinem MotoG3-TE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

So, wie es scheint muß ich mich wohl "entschuldigen", daß leise Geräusch kam wohl echt von den beiden 80er-Gehäuselüftern!

Hab den Tower mal auf den Tisch gewuchtet, dann mal mit und mal ohne beide Gehäuselüfter laufen lassen und wie es aussieht, war das Geräusch ohne Gehäuselüfter weg.
Also hab ich nun beide einfach ausgebaut und nutze den Rechner erstmal ohne Gehäuselüfter, ich vermute mal das geht so auch in Ordnung, da ja keine Steckkarten drinn sind, die CPU maximal ca. 65 Watt verbraucht, der dicke Noctua NH-L12 drauf ist und gut kühlt und das Netzteil ja auch noch einen 120mm-Lüfter hat. Außerdem ist das Gehäuse ja riesig und vorne ist nur eine SSD drin, keine Festplatte mehr.

Hab mal einen gut 45 minutigen Lasttest gemacht, also 4 Threads mit 99-100% Auslastung, riesige FullHD-Videos kopieren und encodieren lassen. 
Die CPU-Kerne schwankten nachher zwischen ca. 48-49°C Maximaltemperatur, das Board hatte ca. 42°C, so hohe Auslastungen sind aber auch nicht der Regelfall bei dem PC, trotzdem sollten die Temperaturen doch absolut im grünen Bereich sein, mit noch Luft nach oben für den nächsten Hochsommer, oder nicht?


----------



## woodhaed (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Hallo  

Oha. Deine Kerne frieren ja fast schon. Allerdings ist die Mainboardtemperatur  recht hoch, jedoch noch nicht bedenklich. Die wird direkt auf dem Board gemessen und ist somit deine Innenraumtemperatur vom Gehäuse.   Die meisten elektronischen Komponenten auf dem Mainboard (Kondensatoren, Widerstände, etc.) sind für 55°C maximal ausgelegt (im Bereich um den sockel oft 105°C).  Ich denke das sollte klar gehen wenn du die 80er weglässt. Wenn du noch ne Grafikkarte einbaust müssen die wieder rein. 

LG der Holzkopp 

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3-TE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*



woodhaed schrieb:


> Allerdings ist die Mainboardtemperatur  recht hoch, allerdings noch nicht bedenklich. Die wird direkt auf dem Board gemessen und ist somit deine Innenraumtemperatur vom Gehäuse.   Die meisten elektronischen Komponenten auf dem Mainboard (Kondensatoren, Widerstände, etc.) sind für 55°C maximal ausgelegt (im Bereich um den sockel oft 105°C).  Ich denke das sollte klar gehen wenn du die 80er weglässt. Wenn du noch ne Grafikkarte einbaust müssen die allerdings wieder rein.



Ja, denke ich auch.
Früher mit der GTS 450 Grafikkarte drinn und 4x 80mm-Gehäuselüftern wurde nach längerem Spielen glaub ich eine Systemtemperatur von ca. 47-48°C angezeigt, mir wurde damals aber vom Händler gesagt, das sei absolut ok.
Dagegen sind die 42°C nun ja schon regelrecht lächerlich, vorallem weil solche Auslastungen wie bei meinem Test vorhin die absolute Ausnahme sind, 100% auf 4 Threads für fast eine Stunde, das ist schon krass und nicht unbedingt realistisch, aber es zeigt wie gut der Noctua NH-L12 kühlt! 
Ich gehe sogar davon aus, daß er nicht nur die CPU, sondern auch das Board mit kühlt, weil er ja mit dem 120mm-Lüfter quasi aufs Board pustet und so von der Seite frisch kühlere Luft ansaugt, ich vermute mit dem intel-boxed-Kühler wäre auch die Systemtemperatur so merklich höher gewesen bei dem Lasttest.

Aber eine Grafikkarte kommt da nicht wieder rein, auch keine sonstige Karte und auch keine HDD mehr, der bleibt jetzt lautlos und stromsparend! 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## woodhaed (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Hallo  

Ja das Board wird auf jeden Fall mit gekühlt.  Auch so ist topblow immer von Vorteil, da sich alles gleichmäßig erwärmt und sich somit auch keine mechanischen Spannungen bilden können. Wenn dein Hauptanliegen nun weg ist dann lass dein System so wie es jetzt ist. Wahrscheinlich kannst du es so noch etliche Jahre fahren. 

LG der Holzkopp 

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3-TE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

So mache ich es auch, wenn das Teil irgendwann auch als Surfrechner zu langsam geworden ist, kauf ich bei Bedarf einen neuen Rechner mit AMD-APU und dann doch einem Gehäuse was 140mm-Lüfter ermöglicht, baue es genauso auf, ohne Grafikkarte und ohne andere Steckkarten, ohne Festplatten, also nur mit einer SSD und 1-2 optischen Laufwerken, dann mit Netzteil unten am Gehäuseboden und verwende den Topblower weiter. Ggf. kann ich dann ja einen leisen und gut regelbaren 140mm Gehäuselüfter optional hinzufügen.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Wooddy (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

ich hab auch mal ne frage...

wenn ich mit dem Watt Messgerät beim zocken nicht über 300Watt komme (GPU 100%) (inkl Monitor und 5.1 Lautsprecher/subwoofer .... reicht dann locker ein passives 460-500Watt Netzteil ?
4790k (stock) und ne EVGA 1070FTW. 3x SSD 1x HDD 1x Bluraybrenner

Später ist aber eine 1080TI und ne custom wasserkühlung geplant

so viel frisst so ne pumpe doch auch nicht, zumal ja aktuell auch ne enermax CPU AIO Wakü drin ist


----------



## Venom89 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Solange du nicht bis an die Grenze übertaktet reicht sogar ein gutes 400w Netzteil. Von semipassiv würde ich dir jedoch abraten. 
Ein Bequiet Straight Power 10 500w wäre zB gut und unhörbar.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pu244 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*



Wooddy schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal ne frage...
> 
> wenn ich mit dem Watt Messgerät beim zocken nicht über 300Watt komme (GPU 100%) (inkl Monitor und 5.1 Lautsprecher/subwoofer .... reicht dann locker ein passives 460-500Watt Netzteil ?
> 4790k (stock) und ne EVGA 1070FTW. 3x SSD 1x HDD 1x Bluraybrenner
> ...



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das es mit einer GTX 980Ti und einem i7 3770 mit einem X460FL reicht. Ich lande da maximal bei nicht mal 370W. Wenn du das System jedoch krass übertakten willst, dann solltest du dir mindestens die 520W Platinum Version holen. Seasonic bringt wohl bald eine 600W Titanium Version raus, rechne dafür aber schon einmal mit Preisen von etwa 200€.

Es gibt hier im Forum sehr viele, die passiven Netzteilen generell skeptisch gegenüberstehen (um es vorsichtig zu sagen). In der Tat fährt man, wenn es einem nur um die Lautstärke geht, mit einem BeQuiet E10 400-600W billger und mit einem DPP 550-850W leistungsfähiger. Dafür fällt bei einem passiven Netzteil die Hauptfehlerquelle weg und man zieht weniger Staub ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Es gibt hier im Forum sehr viele, die passiven Netzteilen generell skeptisch gegenüberstehen (um es vorsichtig zu sagen). In der Tat fährt man, wenn es einem nur um die Lautstärke geht, mit einem BeQuiet E10 400-600W billger und mit einem DPP 550-850W leistungsfähiger. Dafür fällt bei einem passiven Netzteil die Hauptfehlerquelle weg und man zieht weniger Staub ins Gehäuse.



Du darfst eben keine Netzteilabdeckung benutzen, ansonsten lohnt ein passives Netzteil nun mal nicht, weils schlicht zu teuer ist.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Vorallem wenn ich bedenke, wie leise schon die Lüfter meines ca. 3 Jahren alten bequiet Pure Power L8 sind, nämlich meistens unhörbar, selbst dicht am PC...
Wenn ich dann noch den Schritt zum Straight Power und Dark Power Pro berücksichtige und die Weiterentwickelung von Generation zu Generation, dann macht es meiner Ansicht nach überhaupt keinen Sinn ein lüfterloses Netzteil zu verwenden. Dazu kommt noch das Risiko, daß es eher überhitzt, selbst wenn es einen Überhitzungsschutz hat, wird dieser tendentiell eher und öfter ansprechen als bei einem sehr leisen Lüfternetzteil.
Das komplett passive Netzteil wird auch in einem Temperaturbereich arbeiten, der eventuell für geringere Langlebigkeit sorgen könnte.

Ich hab den Gedanken an ein komplett lüfterloses Netzteil jedenfalls wieder begraben, selbst wenn alle meine Bedenken ausgeräumt wären, besteht immer noch das Risiko von Spulenfiepen, sei es nun vom Netzteil selbst oder einem anderen PC-Bauteil, dann hab ichs durch den fehlenden Lüfter insgesamt auch nicht leiser.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Na ja, solange du sowieso Lüfter im Rechner hast -- egal ob Case, Grafikkarte oder CPU, hast du immer Geräusche. Da nützt dir ein passives Netzteil erst mal gar nichts.
Und wenn dann noch eine HDD verbaut ist, sind selbst die leisesten Netzteile im Idle sinnfrei, die HDD hört man so oder so.
Ich hab meine HDDs damals gegen SSDs getauscht, weil sie mir zu laut waren -- und passive Netzteile brauche ich da nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

HDDs sind mir auch zu laut, furchtbar nervende Lärmquellen insbesondere wenn sie in billigen Gehäusen ohne Entkoppelung und Schalldämmung verbaut sind.

Bei mir ist es so, daß der Rechner manchmal leise surrt oder brummt, aber das ist wirklich leise, ich kann aber nicht sagen wo das her kommt, ich vermute entweder Netzteil oder doch irgendwelche Spulen oder ähnliches, ich nehme das aber nicht immer wahr, ganz leise kann ich vielleicht noch die beiden gedrosselten 80mm Gehäuselüfter hören, aber da muß ich mit den Ohren schon dicht ans Gehäuse, meistens nehme ich den PC als absolut lautlos wahr.

Wenn man nun aktuelle und vernünftige Silent-Hardware kauft, also z.B. einen Kaby Lake i3, i5, i7 in der Stromsparvariante "T", die dann nur noch ca. 35 Watt TDP haben, dazu ein Board von dem kein Spulenfiepen bekannt ist, iGPU, großen Noctua-CPU-Kühler eventuell dann ganz ohne Lüfter, bequiet dark power pro Netzteil, SSD (keine HDD) und ein gedämmtes Gehäuse, ich behaupte mal, da hört man dann rein gar nichts, egal wie dicht man mit dem Ohr ans Gehäuse geht.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Brummen ist entweder HDD oder Case Lüfter.

Ich nutze das Dark Base Pro 900. Meine Hardware ist im Idle absolut lautlos, da hörst du eher, wie im draußen im Garten der Käfer kackt. 
Unter Last ist die Grafikkarte dann natürlich etwas im Vordergrund -- ist eine Serien Strix -- aber unter Last stört mich das nicht, da ich dann eh spiele und Spielgeräusche habe.
Aber im Idle muss die Kiste leise sein. Es nervt, wenn du was im Browser liest oder ein Youtube Video guckst und im Hintergrund brummt oder surrt was.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Ja, sehe ich auch so, darum hab ich die Festplatten entsorgt, außer bei dem einen Lenovo-Komplett-PC hier. Dieses Brummen der Platte ist echt eine Zumutung! 
Ansonsten gilt bei mir ein wenig die Devise, Hardware die eine enorme Leistung hat darf auch ein wenig Lärm machen, zumindest unter Volllast und auch dann natürlich noch moderat. Hardware die aber eh leistungstechnisch nicht mehr die Wurst vom Brot zieht, wie mein i3-System, hat bei mir dann gefälligst lautlos zu sein. 

Bei meinem i3-System gibts ja nicht mehr viele Lärmquellen (Festplatte ist durch SSD ersetzt, 4 der 2 Gehäuselüfter sind rausgeflogen, die zwei 80mm an der Rückwand sind gegen Noiseblocker ausgetauscht und diese auf 7 Volt gedrosselt, CPU-Kühler war der intel-boxed der beim Sandy bridge i3 beilag, der machte im Leerlauf ca. 1100 U/min, hab ihn gegen einen Noctua NH-L12 getauscht) übrig ist das bequiet pure power L8 400 Watt Netzteil was eventuell mal leise summt oder es sind andere Bauteile, jedenfalls war dieses Summen was ich nicht immer höre, auch ganz ohne Gehäuselüfter schon da und auch der Wechsel des CPU-Fans hat es nicht vertreiben können.


----------



## Wooddy (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

ja HDD ist zz. am ehesten rauszuhören....

BQ Straight 10 hatte ich mal...
Was nicht zufrieden (tickerte) und Reklamation war unter aller Sau.... 
hab dann das seasonic G 650W empfohlen bekommen....

na ja.... beim nächsten PC wäre Vollmodular besser...

aber ihr habt wohl recht... die "besseren gehäuse" haben ja PSU Cover... da wäre passiv echt nochmal ne ecke doofer wenn luft nicht nach oben weg kann.....

man müsste mal die "alten" G Serie mit den neuen hyprid versionen vergleichen...

HDD kommt jetzt erstmal in ne Bitumen Box..... kein nerv mehr 
Silentmaxx alu dämmbox ist nicht genug 
zwar KEINE lese und Schreibgeräusche mehr.. aber ein grund dauerrauschen, hochfrequent....


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Wieso hast du nicht einfach den Vor Ort Austausch von BeQuiet in Anspruch genommen?
Anrufen, meckern, neues Netzteil kriegen, fertig.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Probleme mit bequiet-Netzteilen hatte ich auch lange keine mehr, die letzten betrafen damals noch ein ca. 450 Watt Modell mit zwei 80mm Lüftern, das wurde merklich warm, heizte oben den ganzen Tower auf und der Rechner fror ab und zu ein. Seit den 120mm-135mm-Lüfter-Versionen hatte ich nie wieder Probleme mit bequiet-Netzteilen, auch im Bekanntenkreis nicht.

Den Vor-Ort-Service würde ich aber wohl auch nicht nutzen wollen, hab das nicht gerne Geschäfte an der Wohnungstür zu machen oder gar noch jemand fremdes rein zu lassen, bauen die einem etwa das alte Netzteil aus und ein neues ein oder muß man das selbst machen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Das neue Netzteil wird per DHL verschickt. Du kriegst das neue Netzteil als Paket zugeschickt und schickst das alte dann per Retour an BeQuiet zurück.
Niemand kommt zu dir in die Wohnung oder so.
Kannst du hier nachlesen.
be quiet! - Leise Netzteile, Gehause und Kuhlungsprodukte. Netzteil Rechner und Kuhler Check fur Ihren PC

Würde ich immer machen, bevor ich mich mit dem Händler herumschlage, wo ich das gekauft habe.


----------



## Wooddy (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

so wie ich es verstanden habe (ende2015), wollten die das defekte NT erstmal haben wollen zum testen, ob's echt defekt ist. (weil es nur komische geräusche machte)

ausbauen und wegschicken ging ja nicht, da kein ersatz im haus.

-------> toller service 

mein Händler/Bauer hat dann zum seasonic geraten. er vertraut den BQ teilen vorher schon nicht.
ich wollte es halt haben


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*

Was erwartest Du?
Wenn Du das defekte Netzteil zum Händler bringst, mußt Du es ja auch ausbauen und hast erstmal keins mehr, wenn Du kein Reservenetzteil hast. Wenn es komplett aus fällt, hast Du auch keins mehr, egal ob es noch eingebaut ist oder schon eingeschickt... 

Ich wüßte auch nicht was an Seasonic besser sein soll als an bequiet.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfterlose Netzteile?*



Wooddy schrieb:


> so wie ich es verstanden habe (ende2015), wollten die das defekte NT erstmal haben wollen zum testen, ob's echt defekt ist. (weil es nur komische geräusche machte)
> 
> ausbauen und wegschicken ging ja nicht, da kein ersatz im haus.
> 
> ...



Nope, falsch verstanden.
Du reklamierst das Netzteil.
Du kriegst das neue Netzteil zugeschickt. Das alte Netzteil schickst du danach zu BeQuiet.
Du hast also zwei Netzteile zu Hause und nicht keins.
Steht auch auf der Webseite. Einfach noch mal in Ruhe durchlesen.

Und dein Händler hat nicht soo wirklich den Plan.


----------

